# Why so many infomercial channels...



## meldar_b (May 16, 2006)

Why so many infomercial channels...:icon_lame :box:  :flaiming :soapbox: :beatdeadhorse:

Don't get me wrong I love having D* but they have too many infomercial channels.

They are too many channels out there D* can add why those crappy infomercial channels.

I'm sure that D* knows that we all block these channels using our favorite list. Those infomercial channels must be paying some really big bucks in order to put that crap on the air like that.

As listed in another thread How about adding some Canadian channels. I would love to see *"MUCHMUSIC"* and *"SPACE"* added to the D* lineup :icon_bb::bowdown::jumpingja:dance01::icon_da: :goodjob: :joy:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

since they pay DirecTV and not the other way around like "the channels we want to watch", it becomes a "no brainer".


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

VOS nailed it. These channels help keep our costs down.

I don't have a problem with you all discussing dislike for infomercial channels... but please don't turn it into a discussion of what other channels you'd like to have instead. Otherwise, I'll have to close this one and defer you to the More HD in 2009 thread.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

meldar_b said:


> Why so many infomercial channels...:icon_lame :box:  :flaiming :soapbox: :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love having D* but they have too many infomercial channels.
> 
> ...


I have insomnia, sometimes I don't sleep for two to three nights in a row, so I watch a lot of tv late/early at night. I am amazed that with incredable number of channels that D* offers that there is so little to watch at two in the morning. It's all "paid programming". Thankfully I record alot of shows during the day just for that reason.


----------



## adamwilson (Apr 9, 2009)

the more the channels, the more u u swap!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Many, Many cable channels switch to paid programming after a certain time in the evening and in those cases, like with the SciFi Channel between 6am and 8am, they run paid programming that has nothing to do with DirecTV... but you are right, watching TV in the middle of the wee hours can be fairly frustrating.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Has it been one month already?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

removed because people don't look!

the goodnews is we will have 10+ hd informercial channels soon. that will only be good for the people who want a free alternative to playboy tv.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> VOS nailed it. These channels help keep our costs down.
> 
> *I don't have a problem with you all discussing dislike for infomercial channels... but please don't turn it into a discussion of what other channels you'd like to have instead. Otherwise, I'll have to close this one and defer you to the More HD in 2009 thread*.





dorfd1 said:


> I would like to see them remove the paid programig and add channels like the research nad documentary channel.
> 
> what other channels would like to see directv add?


Refer to the thread that Greg mentioned.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Refer to the thread that Greg mentioned.


I edited my post


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> VOS nailed it. These channels help keep our costs down.


Well, let D* add more info channels and lower our monthly rate, instead of increasing our monthly costs, like they did recently.:sure:


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Many, Many cable channels switch to paid programming after a certain time in the evening and in those cases, like with the SciFi Channel between 6am and 8am, they run paid programming that has nothing to do with DirecTV... but you are right, watching TV in the middle of the wee hours can be fairly frustrating.


That's much more exaggerated on the west coast. Since west coast viewers get the east coast feeds on satellite, a channel that goes to infomercials at 4am Eastern goes to infomercials at only 1am Pacific.



meldar_b said:


> Why so many infomercial channels...:icon_lame :box:  :flaiming :soapbox: :beatdeadhorse:


It's annoying, but it makes Directv money. Also, many of the infomercial channels don't take up any extra bandwidth at all because they are sharing bandwidth with RSN alternate channels.



meldar_b said:


> As listed in another thread How about adding some Canadian channels. I would love to see *"MUCHMUSIC"* and *"SPACE"* added to the D* lineup :icon_bb::bowdown::jumpingja:dance01::icon_da: :goodjob: :joy:


There are lots of legal issues with that. A lot of Canadian channels haven't cleared the rights to show their programming in the U.S. For example, Space shows a lot of American shows that would have to be blacked out because other channels have U.S. rights to the shows (such as Fringe, Chuck, and Ghost Hunters).


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

tftc22 said:


> That's much more exaggerated on the west coast. Since west coast viewers get the east coast feeds on satellite, a channel that goes to infomercials at 4am Eastern goes to infomercials at only 1am Pacific.
> 
> It's annoying, but it makes Directv money. Also, many of the infomercial channels don't take up any extra bandwidth at all because they are sharing bandwidth with RSN alternate channels.
> 
> There are lots of legal issues with that. A lot of Canadian channels haven't cleared the rights to show their programming in the U.S. For example, Space shows a lot of American shows that would have to be blacked out because other channels have U.S. rights to the shows (such as Fringe, Chuck, and Ghost Hunters).


how is it sharing bandwidth with channels that are partime hd?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Has it been one month already?


*sigh* No.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155162


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> how is it sharing bandwidth with channels that are partime hd?


They aren't sharing bandwidth with HD channels. They're sharing bandwidth with part-time SD channels. For example, FSN Kansas City (SD) and FSN Indiana (SD) only show games (usually in the evening) and that bandwidth can be used late at night for infomercials (usually after 11 pm or midnight Eastern).


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought this is why D* gave us "favorites" to program on our remotes? I just eliminate all these channels so I don't waste my time scanning through them. Doesn't seem like a huge deal to me...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

sum_random_dork said:


> I thought this is why D* gave us "favorites" to program on our remotes? I just eliminate all these channels so I don't waste my time scanning through them. Doesn't seem like a huge deal to me...


The problem is that so many of our favorite channels (during the day) become horrid infommercial/paid programming channels at night...ala Dr.Jekyll and Mr.Hyde.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Do people really watch live TV anymore? Hmm, would never have imagined.


----------

